# Horse Book



## AmieEve (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know if this is in the right category but I need help. 
I found a book called 'Girls' Adventure Library (one misty afternoon and other stories)' in a pile of my mums friends stuff. 
I'm wondering how much it's worth?
-Printed in Czechoslovakia
-Copyright in MCMLXXXVIII (1988) by Cliveden Press
(I can post photos when I get on my laptop if it helps)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you tried googling it or looking on half.com or amazon.com?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmieEve (Jan 22, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Have you tried googling it or looking on half.com or amazon.com?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I have, and I can't find it anywhere. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

